# Prime



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I just started using Prime last week. I did a water change on my 125g and since I have never used prime before I dosed enough for the entire 125 gallons in the tank, the bottle says smells like solpher but it freakin reaks!!! It's got my entire house smelling like sewage. How long should I expect this smell. I know not to dose this much everytime, usually I only dose enough to cover the water I am replacing. The only thing is I'm two filters short on the tank for the next week because I am using them on new tanks to speed up the cycle process. I have done this before with no problems still have two filters on the tank.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Smell should go away instantly.

Did you spill any?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Unless it was 100% new water you overdosed causing the smell. Amquel smells also but goes away right away. No reason to dose the whole tank worth of water unless it was 100% new water.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think one cap does 50gal, no need for more then that


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I currently use prime but it never smelled as bad as you discribed it. It only smells if you leave the cap open or if it accidentlly drips on something. I did a experiment a few months where I dripped some onto a peice of styrofoam and in a few weeks it grew a large spore whoch smelled like A$$! I'll never try that experiement again. I usaully shake the bottle before I use it, which I think helps with the smell.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Sylar_92 said:


> I currently use prime but it never smelled as bad as you discribed it. It only smells if you leave the cap open or if it accidentlly drips on something. I did a experiment a few months where I dripped some onto a peice of styrofoam and in a few weeks it grew a large spore whoch smelled like A$$! I'll never try that experiement again. I usaully shake the bottle before I use it, which I think helps with the smell.


LOL.. what was the purpose of this experiment??


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

haha yea, and what's in prime that would make it grow mold?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I know not to dose this much everytime. I just did it because I was short filters an wanted the tank clean. Smell was gone by next day and it wasn't 100% new water. I don't usually change that much water lol. Thanks for the info though


----------

